

Amazon stymies Lendle e-book lending service - pwg
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20045633-93.html

======
bhousel
I've built something almost exactly the same as Lendle in my spare time, but I
haven't opened it up to a wider audience just yet.

I'm starting to wonder if it might be best to just keep it invite-only for
now.

